
Private IP Addresses for Cloud SQL - deesix
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/databases/introducing-private-networking-connection-for-cloud-sql
======
haimez
Glad to see this finally added to the cloud SQL offering, it's a been a huge
outstanding limitation compared to RDS for a long time now.

